# Bloody - Lian Li V2120X Liquid Cooling by pociej



## pociej (Jul 26, 2012)

*Hey!*

Today I want to start share my work on LC build in Lian Li V2120X which I started around 1,5 year ago...
Earlier it was simple build but with time I start to want more...

So, let's start quick journey through previous revisions and what's goin' on now...

Picasa album (all photos):
https://picasaweb.google.com/103430404504931958914

My site:
www.pociej-custom-lc.pl

*Revision 1:*

Hardware:
Intel Core i7 920
Foxconn Bloodrage
Corsair DDR3 3x2 gb 1600 mhz CL8 XMS3
Gigabyte Geforce GTX 580
OCZ Vertex 2 180GB
Samsung HD103SJ
be quiet! Dark Power PRO P8 750W
Lian Li PC-V2120X

LC parts:
EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF
Swiftech MCR 320 Quiet Power
Swiftech MCP355 + Aquacomputer Aquacover DDC
Bitspower Z-Multi  150mm
Bitspower Black Matt Fittings
Poweradjust 2

Revision 1 gallery:
https://picasaweb.google.com/103430404504931958914/070311BloodyLianLiV2120XLiquidCoolingByPociejRev1?authuser=0&feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/103430404504931958914/130311BloodyLianLiV2120XLiquidCoolingByPociejRev11?authuser=0&feat=directlink














*Revision 2:*

Hardware:
Intel Core i7 920 @4,0ghz
Foxconn Bloodrage
Corsair DDR3 3x2 gb 1600 mhz CL8 XMS3
Gigabyte Geforce GTX 580
OCZ Vertex 2 180GB
Samsung HD103SJ
4x ST2000DL003 in Lian Li EX-503
be quiet! Dark Power PRO P8 750W
Lian Li PC-V2120X

LC parts:
EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF
EK-FC580 GTX
Swiftech MCR 320 Quiet Power
EK Water Blocks CoolStream RAD XTC 280
Swiftech MCP355 + Aquacover DDC
Bitspower Z-Multi  150mm
Bitspower Black Matt Fittings
Aquaero 5 XT + Poweradjust 2

Revision 2 gallery:
https://picasaweb.google.com/103430404504931958914/110611BloodyLianLiV2120XLiquidCoolingByPociejRev2?authuser=0&feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/103430404504931958914/130611BloodyLianLiV2120XLiquidCoolingByPociejRev2?authuser=0&feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/103430404504931958914/150611BloodyLianLiV2120XLiquidCoolingByPociejRev2?authuser=0&feat=directlink













*Revision 3:*

Hardware:
Intel Core i7 2600K
Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z
Corsair Dominator GT 1866mhz
nVidia Geforce GTX 580
OCZ Vertex 2 180GB
Samsung HD103SJ
4x ST2000DL003 in Lian Li EX-503
be quiet! Dark Power PRO P8 750W
Lian Li PC-V2120X
Dell AW2310 & nVidia 3D Vision

LC parts:
EK-Supreme HF
EK-FB ASUS Max4 Extreme
Bitspower Galaxy Freezer DIMM4
EK-FC580 GTX+
Swiftech MCR 320 Quiet Power
EK Water Blocks CoolStream RAD XTC 280
Swiftech MCP355 + Aquacover DDC
Koolance TNK-200 Reservoir
Bitspower Black Matt Fittings
Aquaero 5 XT + Poweradjust 2

Revision 3 gallery:
https://picasaweb.google.com/103430404504931958914/220911BloodyLianLiV2120XLiquidCoolingByPociejRev3?authuser=0&feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/103430404504931958914/210911BloodyLianLiV2120XLiquidCoolingByPociejRev3?authuser=0&feat=directlink


















*And now is time for revision 4!!*

My obsession of quiet forced me to modernize LC system to keep low temps after OC Core i7 and GTX580 under heavy load, quietly of course.​Thus born idea for new revision.
Revision of system which should cool Core i7 and SLI, which should look nice and clean.

Project and parts list is ready, all parts are on the way to me.
Part of it is already delivered.

I know you like pictures so no more talking...

Hardware:
Intel Core i7 2600K @4,7Ghz
Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z
Corsair Dominator GT  16GB 2133mhz
2x EVGA GeForce GTX 680+ 4GB Backplate
OCZ Vertex 2 180GB
Samsung HD103SJ
4x ST2000DL003 in Lian Li EX-503
Seasonic Platinum SS-1000XP
Lian Li PC-V2120X
Dell AW2310 & nVidia 3D Vision

LC parts:
EK-Supreme HF
EK-FB ASUS Max4 Extreme
Bitspower Galaxy Freezer DIMM4
2x Koolance VID-NX680
MO-RA3 4x180 LT
2x Swiftech MCP35X
Koolance TNK-200 Reservoir
Bitspower Black Matt Fittings
Koolance Quick Disconnects
Aquaero 5 XT + Poweradjust 2



























And the best part:


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 26, 2012)

Subbed for epic system O_O


----------



## xxdozer322 (Jul 26, 2012)

^+1. i gotta see this.


----------



## Vego Actina (Jul 26, 2012)

siema!


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 26, 2012)

Subbed too... nice.

Funny, one part peaked my curiosity - the articulating Koolance fitting.


----------



## pociej (Jul 26, 2012)

*Hello*
and thanks for comments!

Quicks unboxing while waiting for blocks and putting cards on AC onto mobo...





























*And few from draining and mounting new gpu's on AC to do some tests...*


----------



## Vego Actina (Jul 27, 2012)

yesterday without any OC i got 56k in 3dmv, to be honest you don't need anything else

this setup will work for you for another 6 months easily


----------



## pociej (Jul 27, 2012)

*Hi*

Blocks for cards arrived.
Koolance did great job with them...


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 27, 2012)

so wait is the big rad going to go in the case, or will it be outside?


----------



## pociej (Jul 27, 2012)

It's external radiator.
But later I will think about case for it or how to mount it to current PC case...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 29, 2012)

Love the h2o setup


----------



## manofthem (Jul 29, 2012)

Gorgeous system and epic colors, just beautiful sleeving job!


----------



## pociej (Sep 2, 2012)

*Hello,*

Need to prepare case to connect external radiator.
Today I made holes for Koolance Quick Disconnects:
















And second:












The final effect:


----------



## pociej (Sep 4, 2012)

Meantime I prepared new SLI bridge.

Typical bronze flexible bridge disgusts me.


----------



## pociej (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi,

two things today:
- new flowmeter
- new cover for Aquaero 5 XT


















And with changed plug to fit Aquaero 5:







Now playing with Aquaero 5.

Aquaero 5 XT with old touch panel:






Front panel taken off:






PCB behind touch panel:






New panel:











And final effect:


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 6, 2012)

This looks really good, I'm interested to see where you go with it!


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice,

would love to see more mods in the case....... (ownz same)


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 11, 2012)

this is awesome!


----------



## pociej (Nov 9, 2012)

*Hey!*

Two new parts:

Bitspower CPU Block Summit EF (Acrylic Top Version):






































Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 250 (Acrylic Version):


----------



## pociej (Dec 9, 2012)

*Hey!*

The work began.

Came rest of parts, cables (except a few powering ones) so there is no reason to wait ...

Among other things,






Until then I started with one GPU,











and installation of a new reservoir in the housing.
Photos of this soon, because I have to drill through the midplate ... :]


----------



## HammerON (Dec 10, 2012)

Great builds and awesome pics
Sub'd for more


----------



## pociej (Dec 20, 2012)

*Hey,*

few new photos ...


----------



## XNine (Dec 20, 2012)

Bad.... Ass.  That's all I can really say. Really slick build!


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice! With the Red and Black I was expecting AMD cards but who cares when it looks this nice.


----------



## XL-R8R (Dec 20, 2012)

pociej said:


> Meantime I prepared new SLI bridge.
> 
> Typical bronze flexible bridge disgusts me.
> 
> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-sLSRwyQa73I/UENcsnFrOOI/AAAAAAAAHms/Jzf05wkl5jE/s800/IMG_0552.JPG



What did you used to coat the bridge with?  It looks fantastic. 


Great work so far... looking forward to the completed product.


----------



## pociej (Dec 23, 2012)

One more before Xmas...


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jan 8, 2013)

press enter key then type : *WhosYourDaddy*

amazing..


----------



## pociej (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey!

Today just 2 screenshots showing idle & stress temperatures.
Soon I will receive rest of cables...

i7 @*4.7Ghz*
2x GTX680 @*1215Mhz*

*3DMark11 P17111*


----------



## Vego Actina (Jan 22, 2013)

there is something wrong with your temps

77 on cpu is way too high also 47 on gps - high

there can me something wrong with your pump

my 3960 at 4,875ghz with 1,45v is 36-41 idle and 55-59 under load but im using 1200l/h pump
gpus are 37 and 36oC under full load


----------



## pociej (Jan 22, 2013)

It's ok.
Look at pump and fans settings. They are at lowest possible rotations...
320rpm on radiator and pump @1650rpm which giving me ca. 60l/h.
I prefer silence than better temperatures...

This CPU wasn't so good anyway...


----------



## pociej (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey,
small update today.

So long after last one but what to do...

Recently I received rest of needed custom cables.

Still need to do few things like new SLI bridge, connection between GPUs and few smaller like change rest of green orings.









































































More here: Picasa


----------



## pociej (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey

Last time few things left to do but now all of them are done.
SLI bridge, SLI connection, o-rings...

This is it...






































More here: Picasa


----------



## adulaamin (Aug 27, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## lemonadesoda (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm looking at that awesome build and case mod and thinking... it clashes with the furniture and decoration at your grandmothers chata!


----------



## pociej (Dec 14, 2013)

Did small upgrade some time ago...


----------



## markaflias (Dec 16, 2013)

Very nice hardware pron , nice work


----------

